# nutritional needs help?



## swedish_girl (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Im from sweden so excuse my very bad spelling on english.

Im trying to learn so much about the nutritional needs for the african hedgehog.
But can someone tell me what the best % of everything a meal would have?
In fett, meet, fruts and stuff.

I have been reading some diskussions here at the forum but its much so read
so i just write som questions here and hope you all know what im looking for
and maybe have some of the answer.

To se in the hole picture: What do you think is a good meal for a african hedgehog,
and what are the correct nutritional needs for them?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone has different opinions about this. There is no right % of things to give for each meal you have to offer a variety and give the hedgehog a choice. He will eat what he needs. 

I feed two chicken based cat foods, one has more vegetables and is slightly higher in fat. My hedgehog won't eat vegetables fruit but I also feed meal worms and crickets (only feed insects that are meant for animal consumption, not wild caught and not fishing bait) He gets three - four meal worms every couple of nights and a cricket on the nights he doesn't get meal worms.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi swedish_girl, 

There are a lot of different ideas about what foods are best for pet hedgehogs. Most everyone on this forum feeds a mix of several high quality cat foods, with protein under 35% and fat under 15%. Good quality foods won't have a lot of fillers or preservatives, and with a mix hopefully will cover all your hedgie's needs. Don't feed hedgehog food as there is always a better cat food out there. 

You can offer fruits and veggies as treats, but a lot of hedgies don't like them. Other good treats can be unseasoned cooked chicken/turkey, scrambled eggs (no salt/pepper), baby food, etc.

Most (but not all) hedgies love insects. I recommend feeding mealworms/crickets if your hedgie will eat them. Live, canned, and freeze dried are all fine to use.


----------



## swedish_girl (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I have to all my ones hight callity catfood and trying to have so much different
meals everytime thats possible.

you feed your hedgies whit meal worms, has the meal worms there you lives good nutrient? Because here everyone even in the reptail world change and stoped feed the animals whit meal worms because of the bad nutrient.

everyone of my hedgehogs loves the insects but its many discussions aboút how often and much you should give them. Is there a limit? how many days a week are good? can you give them a few worms every day and change out the worms somedays and insted take crickets?

And what about mus pinki? Here in sweden allmost everyone feed there hedgehogs whit mus pinki, somedays a week. Do you allso feed whit that? How much and how often?

When it comes to wedgies and fruit some of mine likes it but some dont, but it feels like the meals are to simular everytime to them that dont eat fruit etc.

Do anyone know or have a list for example on what typ of food and simular things you can give to a african hedgehog?


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I feed a mix of different cat foods, its best to mix 3-4, in my opinion. Look for dry cat foods that are around 30% protein, but under 35% protein, ALSO make sure those foods are under 15% fat. I try for 10% fat and under. Mealworms should not be a main source of food, but work well as treats. My hedgehog is not a fan of insects. DO NOT give your hedgehog a pinkie mouse, it is not something a Hedgehog should eat. Hope this helps, and best of luck to you!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I myself am working on many things, (like cages made just for hedgehogs and a good wheel that is easy to make but yet better than the rest) I am currently trying out Promence Cat food, its two main ingredents are Chicken and Turkey. I will post the full stats on friday when my new bag arrives, my dad recycled the empty bag. If anyone is interested on details feel free to send me an email at [email protected] or pm me. If anyone asks yes it is an Amway product though out of all the people I sell it to I have yet to hear any complaints about it.


----------

